# The Christmas Jar



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

A few years ago my sil gave me a Christmas gift, the gift was a quart jar and a small book, honestly I thought, what the heck am I going to do with a quart jar:blink:, she told me to read the book as soon as I was able and then I would understand what the jar was for. The very next day I read the little book and cryed through most of it, then I had my hubby read the book he also cryed through most of it. Now I will share with you what we did the following Christmas with that quart jar.

the quart jar had a label on it, the label said Christmas jar, for the next months we took all our change and put it in this jar, it took sometime for us to fill the jar, when it was full we sat it aside and started another jar. When Christmas came we kept our ears and eyes opened and prayed God would show us who we were to give the jar to, we felt like God wanted us to give the jar to a Mexican worker at the RV park, so we waited until he was away from his old truck and hubby sat the jar on the floor next to the drivers side. I can just imagine how excited and blessed he must have been when he opened his truck door, this worker had a family and I'm sure they were not having much for Christmas, the worker never found out who gave him the jar, it's our little secret. We were so blessed that year, and have done this for a few years, we now have a quart jar and have began filling it for next Christmas, I just thought maybe some of you would like to do this for next Christmas. 
The name of the little book is called "A Christmas Jar", make sure you have some kleenex when you read it. It's a true story, it will bless you soooo much, make sure you keep your eyes and ears open, there are so many who need to feel loved and cared about, Christmas is just one of those special times to share with those who are less fortunate.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- this is such a beautiful and touching story. Thanks so much for sharing. It really puts everything into perspective, doesn't it?


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so beautiful Paula, thanks for sharing!:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynn get the book, the story will surprise you and also make you cry. Have a safe trip to Phoenix, make sure you take a jacket it's cold 63 and raining here in Yuma today


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- I will get the book. Jerry said that it was raining in Phoenix today and maybe tomorrow. It's raining in NM today too and may snow a little tonight or in the morning.

The girls are ready to visit their Dad and so am I. 

Hope that you have a wonderful holiday. Hugs.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you Paula for sharing this story, it's the true meaning of Christmas. I'm going to order the book and get a quart jar i already have a mug full of change that i will transfer to the jar and keep my ears and eyes open next Christmas. You are such a blessing and an inspiration to us all.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - how touching and perfect. Which book is it? I looked on line and think there were some books written about it but not the original book. I love it and would like to start the tradition.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Paula that's a beautiful Christmas story! I'll have to try to find that book. Bless you giving heart!! I'm sure that man cried when he found your Christmas jar.
A friend and I have exchanged gifts for years. A couple of years ago we decided that instead of buying for each other we would take the money we would have spent and do something for someone else. The past couple of years we've made fruit basket for an apartment building for the elderly. We heard that a man that lives there had nothing and that he had been doing odd jobs to make ends meet. He wrecked his car a couple of months ago and now he can't do the odd jobs. We decided that instead of fruit we would put money in an envelope and put it under his door. We did just that last Saturday. I don't know when I've felt that good about anything! My brother called to let me know he would be here for Christmas this year. I told him what we did and he said he wanted to do something for the man too and he also wanted to do the fruit basket. He ask me to help him so I get to feel that good again! Its an amazing feeling when you do something to help someone and even better when they don't know who did it. This is making my Christmas merry. Anyone who can't seem to get the Christmas spirit just needs to give to someone less fortunate and they'll have more Christmas spirit than they can handle. 
Merry Christmas sweet Paula!! :wub:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> A few years ago my sil gave me a Christmas gift, the gift was a quart jar and a small book, honestly I thought, what the heck am I going to do with a quart jar:blink:, she told me to read the book as soon as I was able and then I would understand what the jar was for. The very next day I read the little book and cryed through most of it, then I had my hubby read the book he also cryed through most of it. Now I will share with you what we did the following Christmas with that quart jar.
> 
> the quart jar had a label on it, the label said Christmas jar, for the next months we took all our change and put it in this jar, it took sometime for us to fill the jar, when it was full we sat it aside and started another jar. When Christmas came we kept our ears and eyes opened and prayed God would show us who we were to give the jar to, we felt like God wanted us to give the jar to a Mexican worker at the RV park, so we waited until he was away from his old truck and hubby sat the jar on the floor next to the drivers side. I can just imagine how excited and blessed he must have been when he opened his truck door, this worker had a family and I'm sure they were not having much for Christmas, the worker never found out who gave him the jar, it's our little secret. We were so blessed that year, and have done this for a few years, we now have a quart jar and have began filling it for next Christmas, I just thought maybe some of you would like to do this for next Christmas.
> The name of the little book is called "A Christmas Jar", make sure you have some kleenex when you read it. It's a true story, it will bless you soooo much, make sure you keep your eyes and ears open, there are so many who need to feel loved and cared about, Christmas is just one of those special times to share with those who are less fortunate.


Paula, I haven't even read the book and already the tears are in my eyes. Thank you for sharing this story. I just ordered the book and am about to start a yearly tradition. May you and yours have a joyous Christmas and be blessed with a New Year filled with peace and happiness.



Snowbody said:


> Paula - how touching and perfect. Which book is it? I looked on line and think there were some books written about it but not the original book. I love it and would like to start the tradition.


Sue, I just found it on the Barnes & Noble website ...Christmas Jars, Jason Wright, (9781590384817) Paperback - Barnes & Noble


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Paula, I haven't even read the book and already the tears are in my eyes. Thank you for sharing this story. I just ordered the book and am about to start a yearly tradition. May you and yours have a joyous Christmas and be blessed with a New Year filled with peace and happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, I just found it on the Barnes & Noble website ...Christmas Jars, Jason Wright, (9781590384817) Paperback - Barnes & Noble


Mary - from reading the synopsis it looked like that was a book writing about what happened from many people doing this but not the original story. Just wondering if there was the first book that started it.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

MaryH said:


> Paula, I haven't even read the book and already the tears are in my eyes. Thank you for sharing this story. I just ordered the book and am about to start a yearly tradition. May you and yours have a joyous Christmas and be blessed with a New Year filled with peace and happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, I just found it on the Barnes & Noble website ...Christmas Jars, Jason Wright, (9781590384817) Paperback - Barnes & Noble





Snowbody said:


> Mary - from reading the synopsis it looked like that was a book writing about what happened from many people doing this but not the original story. Just wondering if there was the first book that started it.


 

That's the only one i could find also, but found it on Amazon. I'm hoping that this is the right book. Amazon.com: Christmas Jars (9781590384817): Jason F. Wright: Books


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Beautiful*

Paula:

What a beautiful story and gesture! the joy of giving is grand and the joy of helping others is amazing. Being able to give and to love is a WONDERFUL feeling! :aktion033:

Have a blessed Christmas and a safe trip!

God bless :innocent:


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Maltbabe said:


> Paula:
> 
> What a beautiful story and gesture! the joy of giving is grand and the joy of helping others is amazing. Being able to give and to love is a WONDERFUL feeling! :aktion033:
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it better myself!!! :goodpost:

Paula, thank you so much for sharing this. When I first saw the title of this thread, I thought it must be a Christmas decoration or something. Boy, I was very pleasantly surprised. I am going to get the book as well and start my Christmas jar. I am always looking for ways to teach my 4 children the true meaning of helping others, especially during the Christmas season. Last year, they all contributed their own money and we went out and bought some blankets and toys for a local animal shelter. We are doing the same thing this year. I think I will share this book with them as well and they can also start their own Christmas jar. 

Have a wonderful holiday, Paula!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow..what an amazing idea..I'd like to do that too!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, your story is so heartwarming. Thank you. :tender:

I looked for the book ... *A Christmas Jar* ... but, I can't find the book with that specific name. What is the author's name? I would love to read it and give a copy to my granddaughter and also to some friends.

I think there is nothing like giving a gift/gifts to those who don't know who gave them the gift. For the receiver of the gift ... they know that somebody out there cares enough to, hopefully, bring some sunshine into their day. And, most importantly ... know that someone out there is sending them love. And, for the gift giver, their gift, in return ... is the joy and fun of knowing that they helped make someone else feel special. 

This year, Felix and I have decided not to exchange Christmas gifts. I know that's the best gift for Felix ... because he doesn't have to worry about what I would like. He goes out of his way to do that. And, for me ... the same thing. I am easy to buy for ... but, Felix is one of those guys who always says ... "I don't need anything. I have everything I want" So, instead, we will donate to several charities. And, of course, Santa will bring Snowball a few gifts.

And, Paula ... I think we'll have to get some big glass jars, too! I love that idea. I can imagine the recipient of your gift walking around your RV park ... wondering who was so sweet and generous to surprise him with the jars of money. He might not know who gave him the gift ... but, he probaby now has the gift of looking at many folks in your RV park and thinking ... "Well, she/he/they look like nice people ... Maybe it was them."

Paula, I wish for you and your family the most wonderful Christmas. Love and Hugs; :wub::heart::smootch:

Marie


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Paula, you are so sweet!   

I have been blessed this holiday already.... we helped one family that is in our class at church ....

So yesterday I was doing my Bible study, and I had one of those moments where you know God is about to hit you over the head with something :innocent: and all of a sudden I thought of ______, who we see in our shop every week. He is really really struggling, and is dad to a 13 yr old girl. He's a great dad! Just no money. It was as if God was saying *you see this person every week and you never, ever thought of helping him.* So I ran out and bought the daughter a bunch of gifts, had a great time as my girls are grown/gone. Told hubby to call the guy and get him to come by today. Spent last night wrapping everything. 

Today before he came, my husband said _didn't you say we should give him some money? How much? _I said I think you might kill me.....he says no I just wanna see if our numbers match. We were both thinking $100~! So I put that amount in a card and gave it to him with the gifts. He was embarrassed to take it all but he confessed that without this, he would have no Xmas....he'd already explained to his daughter there just wouldn't be much this year. :wub: God is good!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dogwriter said:


> Paula, you are so sweet!
> 
> I have been blessed this holiday already.... we helped one family that is in our class at church ....
> 
> ...


Bless your hearts, Tanya! Another heartwarming story. 

Merry Christmas to you and your husband.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

njdrake said:


> Paula that's a beautiful Christmas story! I'll have to try to find that book. Bless you giving heart!! I'm sure that man cried when he found your Christmas jar.
> A friend and I have exchanged gifts for years. A couple of years ago we decided that instead of buying for each other we would take the money we would have spent and do something for someone else. The past couple of years we've made fruit basket for an apartment building for the elderly. We heard that a man that lives there had nothing and that he had been doing odd jobs to make ends meet. He wrecked his car a couple of months ago and now he can't do the odd jobs. We decided that instead of fruit we would put money in an envelope and put it under his door. We did just that last Saturday. I don't know when I've felt that good about anything! My brother called to let me know he would be here for Christmas this year. I told him what we did and he said he wanted to do something for the man too and he also wanted to do the fruit basket. He ask me to help him so I get to feel that good again! Its an amazing feeling when you do something to help someone and even better when they don't know who did it. This is making my Christmas merry. Anyone who can't seem to get the Christmas spirit just needs to give to someone less fortunate and they'll have more Christmas spirit than they can handle.
> Merry Christmas sweet Paula!! :wub:


Jane I love what you did for that man, I just know he feels love, we never know how it touched his heart. No wonder I love you, you have a heart of gold, your story brought tears to my eyes, Merry Christmas my friend



lori said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself!!! :goodpost:
> 
> Paula, thank you so much for sharing this. When I first saw the title of this thread, I thought it must be a Christmas decoration or something. Boy, I was very pleasantly surprised. I am going to get the book as well and start my Christmas jar. I am always looking for ways to teach my 4 children the true meaning of helping others, especially during the Christmas season. Last year, they all contributed their own money and we went out and bought some blankets and toys for a local animal shelter. We are doing the same thing this year. I think I will share this book with them as well and they can also start their own Christmas jar.
> 
> Have a wonderful holiday, Paula!


 
Lori your kids are going to love the story, wait until you read it, you'll get goosebumps, and see how God works in hearts that give, get ready your kids are going to want to do this every Christmas. Your story about teaching your kids the real meaning of Christmas made my heart so thankful there are mom's like you out there, Merry Christmas



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Paula, your story is so heartwarming. Thank you. :tender:
> 
> I looked for the book ... *A Christmas Jar* ... but, I can't find the book with that specific name. What is the author's name? I would love to read it and give a copy to my granddaughter and also to some friends.
> 
> ...


Marie you know how much I love you, it's your pure heart and love for others that makes you such a wonderful woman. So many have been touched by you and feel your love. I love what you and Felix are doing. your granddaughter will be just like her grandma, she will always remember all the things you have taught her.
You are so right the worker thought my friend gave it to him lol, she couldn't figure out why he was doing extra's for her. I love it Merry Christmas



Dogwriter said:


> Paula, you are so sweet!
> 
> I have been blessed this holiday already.... we helped one family that is in our class at church ....
> 
> ...


It was God talking to you for sure, Just think what a wonderful Christmas you just gave to a dad and his daughter, I bet they always remember Christmas 2010, you blessed me by your story. Merry Christmas


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

my book is at home, so I called my sil, she had the book right next to her on her coffee table.
Jason F Wright is the author
the book is published by Shadow Mountain

My sil orderd her books from Deseret Book.Com
the book is $7.95, he has wrote a couple others but "The Christmas Jar" is the one I read, you might want to get a few, you will want to give them to friends.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

mysugarbears said:


> That's the only one i could find also, but found it on Amazon. I'm hoping that this is the right book. Amazon.com: Christmas Jars (9781590384817): Jason F. Wright: Books


 

Debbie it looks like the cover of the book I have, I'm sure it's the right one, but check deseret book.com to make sure


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> my book is at home, so I called my sil, she had the book right next to her on her coffee table.
> Jason F Wright is the author
> the book is published by Shadow Mountain
> 
> ...


 

Thank you Paula that's exactly what i plan on doing and also getting a box of the canning jars and putting a pretty little label on the jar. Thank you again for sharing this with us.

When my children were younger we would always adopt angels from the angel tree each year and they would have so much fun shopping for their angel and once a month we would buy a huge bag of cat food and dog food and donate to the local animal shelter. It would just make my heart swell seeing my boys so happy doing something for someone else.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbie are kids will never forget those times, please let me know what you think of the story, made me cry and gave me goosebumps


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Debbie are kids will never forget those times, please let me know what you think of the story, made me cry and gave me goosebumps


 
I will and i'll probably cry my eyes out. I think when i give out the books and jars i'm going to include a box of kleenex too.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Marie you know how much I love you, it's your pure heart and love for others that makes you such a wonderful woman. So many have been touched by you and feel your love. I love what you and Felix are doing. your granddaughter will be just like her grandma, she will always remember all the things you have taught her.
> 
> You are so right the worker thought my friend gave it to him lol, she couldn't figure out why he was doing extra's for her. I love it Merry Christmas


You see, the worker is already paying it forward to someone else. He feels the true spirit of Christmas, for sure. 

Ashley will not be with us for Christmas. I have been feeling a little down about that. However, today a Christmas card was in the mail from her. What touched me more than the actual card itself ... is what she wrote. Felix and I noticed that she hand wrote her *MERRY CHRISTMAS* ... just like I do. And, the ... *Hugs, Kisses and Squeezes* ... that I have always written on cards and letters to Ashley. And, the cutest things is how she added ... "And, all that good stuff" I am ALWAYS saying that! And, she knows that when you place a postage stamp upside down on the envelope that it means ... *I love you* So Ashley's card is the kind of gift to me that is priceless. :wub:

Paula, thank you for your thread. It has helped me to smile all evening with reading the posts from you and others.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Debbie our kids will never forget those times, please let me know what you think of the story, made me cry and gave me goosebumps


 Merry Christmas


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Paula- what a brilliant idea!! thank you for sharing, I feel really inspired to follow your lead in this endeavor! I feel very very blessed, and I would love to give back! Merry Christmas!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh Paula, My dear sister in Christ. What a wonderful example of Christian love. How wonderful of you and your husband to perform such a selfless gesture! May the Lord be praised!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You guys are so inspiring.:wub: I do see the book is at Barnes and Noble too so I'll be doing some shopping I remember that I used to go with my son to the big post office in New York - the one they always show on April 15 - people filing taxes at midnight.:w00t: Anyway that's where they used to get letters for Santa and for many years we would go there and read lots of letters and pick out several to send gifts to "from santa." It made us feel so wonderful. Then with all the anthrax issues the post office stopped doing it Sad what this world has come to. We always give donations to charities as gifts though, but I loved the hands on and the picking of perfect gifts. Thanks, paula.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Paula, What a beautiful and inspitational story ( as well as the others written here!)
I plan to get the book as well ! Thank you sooo much. you've given me such an uplifting start to my day! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Paula, I bet you made the family's Christmas one they will never forget. That's truly sweet of you! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the inspiration Paula. I'd like to do this also. Sounds like fun.

This year my dad, Stan and I put together and bought my daughter a used car for Christmas. Then Stan gave her old car (runs great, but no heat) to a family around the corner who were desparate.

That small gesture made two families very happy..... theirs for getting a car to get to and from work and ours for giving it to them. I also buy toys every year and take them to the boro hall - they are given out by the police to local families. And I buy food, toys and treats for the local animal shelter. I enjoy doing those kind of things better than receiving gifts.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, this is a beautiful example of what Christmas should mean----thank you for sharing. I also enjoyed reading the responses---a gift in and of itself!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

This is extremely touching!!

Paula you and your hubby will be blessed a thousand times over for your kindness !

Merry, merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

That's a beautiful story and I do plan on getting that book. I haven't even read it, but am allready so touched by it from what you posted. That was a wonderful thing that you did Paula and I am not surprised that someone as thoughtful and lovely as you would bless that man and his family.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Paula, how wonderful!! I dont have a jar, but I do have a big pile of coins sitting on my dining table .... as soon as I can, I'll be getting a great big jar for next year!!! And I think I already know who I will be giving it to ....... but I just need to figure out the logistics of giving it anonymously. 

I stopped exchanging gifts with a very good friend of mine a couple of years ago ... but we were still sending gifts for our pups .... so this year I suggested instead of gifts for our already spoiled pups, we donate to the RSPCA, and I know her little guy wont mind missing out on toys and treats to help those that really need it!!

Giving is WAY better than receiving!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I wanted to resurrect this thread because it's been almost a year since the original post and it's also that time of year for caring and sharing and giving. I bought the book last year and then never made the time to read it. So I am making a promise right now to read the book and fill the Christmas Jar for next year. This year I'm coordinating our department's "adoption" of two veterans in need. Did anyone read the book and fill the Christmas Jar for this year?

And where is Paula? I haven't been here much lately and hardly ever go to Facebook. Paula, if you are out there reading this, I hope you, your husband and Matilda and B&B are enjoying Arizona sunshine and preparing for a very Happy Christmas.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you for resurrecting this thread! I don't know how I missed it last year, so I'm thrilled to be able to read it. 

At work we have an "angel tree." It is so special to me, because it is for gifts for kids at an abused/abandoned children's home my son used to work at. Reading some of the requests made me teary. One said, "Girl, age 4, jeans." Another said, "Boy, 18 months, shirts." Can you imagine a child so needy they are requesting clothes? I'm getting the clothes for them but including some toys as well. I get so much enjoyment out of it- I'm sure it blesses me way more than them.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I wasn't here last year but these just made me so happy to read and I am going to get this book it sounds like a wonderful book..I loved reading all the stories on here and I know that all of those people were so blessed with everything that you all did for them!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

DH's work always adopts a family for Christmas and we provide toys for the kids and dinner for the whole family plus gifts and/or pay bills for the parents. It's not exactly the same idea as the jar but it's always a special time for us when we deliver "Christmas" to the family!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mary -- I'm so glad that you did because it's such a wonderful tradition and story.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just checked in, yes, I love the Christmas jar, we are looking for that special person or family this year.:wub:
So many in need, we need to send them love and help them in some way.

Read the book it only takes a hour, you will be soooooo blessed at the ending.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's a really touching story Paula, and one that is easy to start. I like the idea of starting it without even knowing who it's for.
We have a large number of staff at work and sometimes we adopt a family or 2 and buy gifts for the kids mainly, something for the parents and groceries so they have all the fixings for a Christmas dinner. I agree, it is a great feeling to give


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I missed this thread last year too but I am very happy that I stumbled upon it tonight. I am going to order a few of the books and give as gifts to family and friends this year. With all of the loose change that is always around our house, I may even be able to fill a jar this year and give to someone. Thank you so much for sharing this :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am glad that you did bring the thread up, Mary, as I did miss it the first time it was posted:w00t:

Oh it sure is a beautiful story:wub: thanks for sharing Paula :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

It's such a beautiful story, Paula and such a beautiful and special way to do something for someone in need.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you, Paula, for starting this thread, and thank you, Mary, for bringing it back. I wasn't on SM last year, so I'm glad I have the opportunity to buy this book for gifts this year!

Love,


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I loved this idea when I read it last year. I should have done it but somehow the dish we have where we collect all our loose change mysteriously gets emptied (by my son :blink periodically. Am afraid the jar would be empty in our house. This year I'm doing Operation Santa where you can go to certain post offices and read letters by children in need and then fulfill them. Thought i'd take one or two...well of course reading them, now I'm shopping for 6 children. :w00t: But I feel we're so blessed and don't need anything material to make it a happy holiday, just being together and being healthy, so glad to do it for the kids who have nothing...that is until I've braved the toy aisles...forgot what that was like.:smpullhair: Back out there today


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

.. everyone has such big hearts!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I was mad at myself for not reading the book and starting my Christmas Jar for this year but I still wanted to do something for someone in need. And I think I hit on the perfect gift. I haven't even given it yet but feel like it's already giving back to me. I called the nursing home last week that my Mom lived at and left a message for the director asking if there was a resident who didn't have friends or family that come to visit and whose Christmas Day would be brightened by a gift or two from Santa. She called me back to let me know that there is an elderly lady who doesn't get any visitors, doesn't have money for the little extras and could use a new pair of slacks or a top or some slippers. Honestly, this little shopping spree was pure "feel good" fun. With all the sales going on this lady is going to wake up Christmas Day to find that Santa brought her two new pairs of slacks with coordinating shirts and sweaters and a new pair of comfy slippers to keep her feet warm. The boxes are wrapped, tied up with ribbons and bows, and I'm smiling from ear to ear ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> I was mad at myself for not reading the book and starting my Christmas Jar for this year but I still wanted to do something for someone in need. And I think I hit on the perfect gift. I haven't even given it yet but feel like it's already giving back to me. I called the nursing home last week that my Mom lived at and left a message for the director asking if there was a resident who didn't have friends or family that come to visit and whose Christmas Day would be brightened by a gift or two from Santa. She called me back to let me know that there is an elderly lady who doesn't get any visitors, doesn't have money for the little extras and could use a new pair of slacks or a top or some slippers. Honestly, this little shopping spree was pure "feel good" fun. With all the sales going on this lady is going to wake up Christmas Day to find that Santa brought her two new pairs of slacks with coordinating shirts and sweaters and a new pair of comfy slippers to keep her feet warm. The boxes are wrapped, tied up with ribbons and bows, and I'm smiling from ear to ear ...


:tender: Mary - I love that you did that. It's perfect and will mean so much that woman. I have tears in my eyes thinking of it and know she will too. I felt that way when I got the gifts out to Operation Santa. I wish I could be in the room to see each of the children opening their gifts and seeing the clothes and toys. And agreed, the sales helped so much.:chili::chili:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm so glad I saw this post! Yes! Guilty of being last minute shopping this year but I HOPE this book is at my local Barnes & Noble so I can pick up several to give as gifts "this year". Hmmmm! Cross fingers and say a prayer for me please! Would love to give this as gifts to my Sister-In-Law's this year!!!


----------

